
Needed: A metronome app that counts for family squeezing ambu-bags - caedus-covid
We are a group of citizen scientists from government, academia, and industry. The nation will run out of ventilators. Full stop. Family will be pressed into service to ventilate their loved ones. Make a metronome phone app to keep them squeezing at a good rate (10-12 per minute in most cases). Please.
======
TheDesolate0
also 10 - 12 is over ventilated. If you over ventilate some one you will kill
them. full stop.

You should probably learn more about the medicine.

------
TheDesolate0
There are plenty of apps on the app stores that do this.

